

Vidyard (YC S11) serves 1 million videos/day - michaelrlitt
http://pandodaily.com/2012/11/01/vidyard-hires-new-marketing-director-to-continue-growing-past-1m-pageviews-per-day/

======
leoedin
What on earth is a "MM". I've been seeing this pop up on HN recently as a
replacement for M (ie million or mega - they both mean * 10^6).

MM? Does it mean mega million (ie 10^6 * 10^6 = 10^12, otherwise known as a
trillion)? If you take the SI system it might be megamoles perhaps?

If someone has a justifiable reason for using MM to represent million, I'd
love to hear it.

~~~
necubi
It comes from the financial industry, and means a million. M stands not for
million or mega, but for mille, which is Latin for a thousand. So it is in
fact 1000*1000 = 1,000,000.

------
sh_vipin
They have mentioned only youtube on home page. If they do not have integration
with vimeo, I won't call it good because Vimeo is being used lot more for
commercial purposes. May be for their easier terms and conditions.
.........That's where analysis will be more required. Youtube and Dailymotion
already have good analyitics information. <http://syncfin.com/youtube-vimeo-
dailymotion/>

------
jmj4
I keep my eye out for Vidyard video's around the web, but the lack of branding
makes it hard to tell where it's from. But I guess that's the point.

Congratulations on the milestone.

